# Firefox par defaut



## freestate (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment déterminer mon Firefox par defaut. 
En fait, lorsque je clique sur un lien internet depuis une application autre, c'est toujours safari qui s'ouvre... (par ex les mises à jours ou les liens sur un e-mail)
J'aimerais que ça soit Firefox.... Comment faire sous 10.4?

Merci.


----------



## heliotrope (26 Juillet 2005)

salut, 

pour obtenir ce que tu desires ca se passe dans les preferences de safari / generales -> navigateur par defaut
mais il doit etre possible d'obtenir le mme resultat en selectionnant un fichier html -> afficher les informations > ouvrir avec (choix navigateur) et tout modifier


----------



## Mille Sabords (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

c'est paradoxal mais je crois que c'est dans les préférences safari où tu définis le navigateur par défaut.


----------



## jean-lou (26 Juillet 2005)

Tu vas dans Safari puis préférences et là tu choisis le navigateur par défault dans la première option de l'onglet général 

JEanlOu

PS: me rend compte que je suis bien a la bourre


----------



## freestate (26 Juillet 2005)

J'ai déjà fait la manip avec un fichier HTML -> Les fichiers html s'ouvrent effectivement avec FFox, mais le browser par defaut reste Safari (?).
Ok, je vais essayer avec les pref de Safari...

Merci!!!


----------

